# Cataclysm is out. What now?



## Maisuki (Dec 7, 2010)

So, to all you WoW players out there, not that cataclysm is out, what do you plan on doing?


----------



## Oovie (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think the arena season starts till next week, so when that opens I'll be doing those with a friend.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2010)

Leveling and preparing for raiding content.


----------



## Lapdog (Dec 7, 2010)

I've not played WoW for about 2 years. It got boring.

Lets see... 10 day free trial? Hmm...


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2010)

Laughing at the people throwing another 20 or so hours of their lives away on this expansion.


----------



## Oovie (Dec 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Laughing at the people throwing another 20 or so hours of their lives away on this expansion.


 Are you? You seem annoyed actually.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Laughing at the people throwing another 20 or so hours of their lives away on this expansion.


 
only 20? you're really lowballing it there... (by an order of about 100-200)

... unless you meant daily.


----------



## Lunao (Dec 7, 2010)

Warcraft is a black hole for your wallet and social life.  I know from past experience.  I have been done with that game for many years.  Have fun wasting your life away on the game some more.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 7, 2010)

Lunao said:


> Warcraft is a black hole for your wallet and social life.  I know from past experience.  I have been done with that game for many years.  Have fun wasting your life away on the game some more.


 
b-b-but, you can play a murry-purry-wuffie-doggie now. 

*though i do know what you mean... game got boring as shit for me once i hit lv 40*


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> *though i do know what you mean... game got boring as shit for me once i hit lv 40*


 
So much this.

I was actually trying to get into WoW, seeing how I was bored out of my mind at the time, and once I got to this point I pretty much said "fuck this" and rage quit.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> *though i do know what you mean... game got boring as shit for me once i hit lv 40*


 
It's sad that most of the good content is when you hit the final tier of the levelcap.
Between 40's and 70's, the game gets boring, then it picks up after 70.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> So much this.
> 
> I was actually trying to get into WoW, seeing how I was bored out of my mind at the time, and once I got to this point I pretty much said "fuck this" and rage quit.



well, if you like grinding for hours on end, it might be fun... and i will admit that the graphics are quite nice. but, good graphics will never save poor gameplay.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's sad that most of the good content is when you hit the final tier of the levelcap.
> Between 40's and 70's, the game gets boring, then it picks up after 70.


 
sad... it's almost like they seem to be catering mostly to the endgamers. i mean, is it gonna kill them to add some more content for those people that haven't gotten flying mounts?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Are you? You seem annoyed actually.


 
Actually, I hate WoW and therefore toss my opinion about this cash cow Blizzard's been milking for years. How about making some completely new IP that isn't Warcraft, Starcraft or Diablo?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, if you like grinding for hours on end, it might be fun... and i will admit that the graphics are quite nice. but, good graphics will never save poor gameplay.



There can be some relaxation to grinding...such as picking herbs or fishing. 
And then there's just straight competition over damn eggs. 





> sad... it's almost like they seem to be catering mostly to the endgamers. i mean, is it gonna kill them to add some more content for those people that haven't gotten flying mounts?


 
The fun does not end there!
Once you hit 85, you have to gear yourself up. Don't have the right gear, you can't raid or Pvp. 
If you are in a raiding guild that eat, sleeps, and breathes Raiding, You'll have to sacrifice your whole life in order to do endgame content or they will kick you because the best raiders on the server cannot have a life. :V


----------



## Oovie (Dec 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Actually, I hate WoW and therefore toss my opinion about this cash cow Blizzard's been milking for years. How about making some completely new IP that isn't Warcraft or Starcraft?


 That's the vibe you were giving me yes, when I didn't play the last six months I avoided WoW related comments all together. I can understand Warcraft but StarCraft? They've _only_ made a second game, even Diablo will have it's third already.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 7, 2010)

All my WoW playing friends thought that I'd get back into WoW because Cataclysm coming out.

I just laaaaughed, and laaaaughed, and laaaaughed. Then went back to having a meaningful life.


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd really like to know how much the starting area content for the different races has been changed.  That's the only thing that would make me interested enough to play WoW again, if there was a significant percentage of new lvl 1-20 content.

Also, games are entertainments, like any other entertainment they are INTENDED to be a waste of time and money, an enjoyable one.  Being enraged that games are a waste of time is like being enraged that water is wet.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The fun does not end there!
> Once you hit 85, you have to gear yourself up. Don't have the right gear, you can't raid or Pvp.
> If you are in a raiding guild that eat, sleeps, and breathes Raiding, You'll have to sacrifice your whole life in order to do endgame content or they will kick you because the best raiders on the server cannot have a life. :V


 
...And _this_ is exactly why I hate World of Warcraft..


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll be playing it


----------



## Willow (Dec 7, 2010)

I might play it every once in a while. Maybe this time I'll actually get past level 30.


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Not playing it, just like before


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 7, 2010)

I made a lil Worgen Warrior, it's decent & fun to play.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm thinking of giving it another chance. I lost interest after level 20 the first time I played. But I'm bored and FF 14 sucked.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 7, 2010)

So... is it worth renewing my prescription and bringing my level 47 night elf hunter back to life?


----------



## Vitek (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll probably get it and play for awhile, but I haven't played WoW for a long time, and EVE Online is better.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget, those of you that haven't picked up WoW in a long time, you must buy ALL the previous expansions too.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 7, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Don't forget, those of you that haven't picked up WoW in a long time, you must buy ALL the previous expansions too.


 
wut

screw that. i'll just stick to minesweeper


----------



## xcliber (Dec 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> wut
> 
> screw that. i'll just stick to minesweeper


 It's what's keeping me from running out and getting it. I still need Lich King, which is still $30.


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2010)

WoW really isn't my type of MMO, but I honestly want to know this, and am not actually trying to start anything:  Doesn't Cataclysm make the game almost completely inaccessible for new players?  I don't mean "another alt," I mean someone who has just bought the games and is making their first ever character.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

lol i like wow but is kinda cheap game

lol i dont play


----------



## xcliber (Dec 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> WoW really isn't my type of MMO, but I honestly want to know this, and am not actually trying to start anything:  Doesn't Cataclysm make the game almost completely inaccessible for new players?  I don't mean "another alt," I mean someone who has just bought the games and is making their first ever character.


 
I thought _all_ MMO's did this. I started fresh for Burning Crusade and didn't have any difficulty. They start you out with about 20 pop-up windows telling you how to play the game. I don't know if they still do that or not.


----------



## Riley (Dec 7, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I thought _all_ MMO's did this. I started fresh for Burning Crusade and didn't have any difficulty. They start you out with about 20 pop-up windows telling you how to play the game. I don't know if they still do that or not.


 
I mean more of how they literally destroyed all the starting areas, and completely changed the actual world.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 7, 2010)

Derp


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> I mean more of how they literally destroyed all the starting areas, and completely changed the actual world.


 Presumably there are still starting areas, it's just a question of whether they moved existing quests to a slightly different location or whether they actually wrote new quests.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 7, 2010)

Think about what I'll do for the next few weeks now that I don't have any friends online.

Play Anarchy Online of course.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 7, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It's what's keeping me from running out and getting it. I still need Lich King, which is still $30.



You totally missed their Thanksgiving deal where you could buy all three for $20. 



Riley said:


> WoW really isn't my type of MMO, but I honestly want to know this, and am not actually trying to start anything:  Doesn't Cataclysm make the game almost completely inaccessible for new players?  I don't mean "another alt," I mean someone who has just bought the games and is making their first ever character.


 
No, in fact it streamlines the levelling process a lot for new characters. (of course assuming they actually read quest text, like they're supposed to, and not ask stupid questions in General like all the retards in Hyjal) A lot of the "kill x creature for y item" has been made a lot easier as the creatures now have 100% chance to drop the quest item, so less grinding. Most of the revamped zones also have an overarching storyline that is actually compelling. 



sunandshadow said:


> Presumably there are still starting areas, it's just a question of whether they moved existing quests to a slightly different location or whether they actually wrote new quests.


 
They wrote over 1000 new quests for this expansion.

Oh FAF, you stay hatin'.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 7, 2010)

Honestly Cataclysm is really the first time I'm playing WoWcrack. And my first character is a Worgen and I'm at level 11 already, so long as you have a brain it's not that had.

Also I picked up Lich King for $23 at best buy after tax


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> They wrote over 1000 new quests for this expansion.


 I was assuming a lot of those would be high-level content though.  Still, even 60 or 80 new quests per race's lower levels would be fun.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 8, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I was assuming a lot of those would be high-level content though.  Still, even 60 or 80 new quests per race's lower levels would be fun.


 
Nope, not yet including quests for the new zones. As I said, a lot of the old zones have been completely revamped. For example, Westfall is completely changed, has a pretty major ongoing storyline regarding the Defias and their comeback, and of course the regular kill-boars-to-get-meat quest. That zone alone had 60+ new quests. Northern Stranglethorn Vale has 40 new quests and a storyline about resurrecting the priests of Zul'Gurub; Cape of Stranglethorn has about 60-70 new quests and a major storyline about you infiltrating the Bloodsail Pirates. Redridge has 60+ new quests and a storyline involving the Blackrock Orcs. And that's only four zones in southern Eastern Kingdoms.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 8, 2010)

To the people saying that you need all the expansions to play: No, you don't. You only need them if you want to play their content.


Also cataclysm owns and Vash'jir was badass. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2010)

Just an aside to some of the posters here: If you don't play the the game, and you don't like the game, than shut up. Seriously. It's childish: "QQ that game sucks! QQ you all are throwing money down the drain! QQ the game is boring! Insert Snark snark snark snark". INB4 "You nerd raging again trp?"

As for the thread....I'm still topping up my LW till the 15th when I get the expansion. Once that happens I'll be preparing for chewing through the new dungeons.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm surprised by the overall lack of worgen pron on FA.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2010)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I'm surprised by the overall lack of worgen pron on FA.


 This post is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw a copy for sale in tesco's today and looking at the box art almost made me want to buy it.

I still decided against it for that monthly fee crap.


----------



## Oovie (Dec 8, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I still decided against it for that monthly fee crap.


I see people who purchase a variety of games over different platforms, and I can definitely see the issues here as those games nowadays are $50 - $60. So where would you fit in another $15 when you're constantly buying new games?

As for me I only purchase competitive games with replayability like StarCraft, Counter-Strike, Team Fortress 2. WoW being my one exception, I resubscribe when the PvP looks promising. I haven't bought a single PS3, XBOX360, or Wii title... I imagine I actually save more money by not playing consoles, and just playing WoW instead.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I'll level to 85 as fast as possible and then spend my time complaining that there is not enough content. :B 

Currently I'm enjoying the ride to 85 and all the other new stuff they put in the old world. Heck, even when they put in the pre-emptive Cataclysm stuff, I didn't get to explore it all yet.

And actually Heckler; a lot of the Cataclysm content was given for free. Granted, without it you can't play a goblin or worgen, but you get the new class-race combos. 

Cue the horde turning into 80% Goblins like how, during Classic, it was about 80-90% undead for Will of the Forsaken, and it was about 80-90% blood elves for Mana Tap and silence. (Paladins don't count - they didn't have a choice.)


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Dec 8, 2010)

Wooo, werewolves in wow lolol

i just restarted playing for 0 since i moved to us and cant play my eu server without lag...
low level zones have change, a nice change if u cant choose and made 100 characters and had to do the same things over and over xD
Watching worgen only low level dungeons and bg is lulz xD, but its a little depressing yet expected to see how easy and simple things are... quests exactly at the entrance.. rpg elements from the orignal disappearing...

aside from that still wow has the most action and not slugish pvp in any game i ve seen and doesnt use stupid rock paper scissors system so a total noob wont win vs you even if he plays a favored by balance class...

now i started a rogue and i miss the day where everyone was stunlocking rogue and i was the only one ambush subtely rogue...


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Just an aside to some of the posters here: If you don't play the the game, and you don't like the game, than shut up. Seriously. It's childish: "QQ that game sucks! QQ you all are throwing money down the drain! QQ the game is boring! Insert Snark snark snark snark". INB4 "You nerd raging again trp?"
> 
> As for the thread....I'm still topping up my LW till the 15th when I get the expansion. Once that happens I'll be preparing for chewing through the new dungeons.


 
Wait, was this directed at me just because I said I'd be playing another MMO?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I imagine I actually save more money by not playing consoles, and just playing WoW instead.


 
That's my problem with it, see. I love playing loads of different games. Sticking to just one game is going to be torture for me. 

No Killing Floor Friday? No 4-hour multiplayer missions of Arma 2? No "alone time" games? D:


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Wait, was this directed at me just because I said I'd be playing another MMO?


 No it was probably directed at the people that hop into every WoW related thread and trash talk it because of the "basement dwelling nerd with no life" stigma attached to it or because they don't like the game.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also cataclysm owns and Vash'jir was badass. :V



It is a purdy place.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It is a purdy place.


 Indeed it is.

What's up with the abandoned reef though? It's an area behind the dying giant shellfish thing that has not a single quest or even any monsters in it. It's just a big open field with dead coral and some ore deposits.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> What's up with the abandoned reef though? It's an area behind the dying giant shellfish thing that has not a single quest or even any monsters in it. It's just a big open field with dead coral and some ore deposits.


 
I haven't explored that far. 
I'll have to anyway with my hunter.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I haven't explored that far.
> I'll have to anyway with my hunter.


 It's in the last area you go to, which is also the creepiest because it's really, really deep and everything is dark :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's in the last area you go to, which is also the creepiest because it's really, really deep and everything is dark :V


 
You are talking about the expanse dropoff with the unplugged "Drain" that the cultists and the naga opened up?

I imagine that if anyone other than a DK or an Undead went into that area, they'd freeze.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are talking about the expanse dropoff with the unplugged "Drain" that the cultists and the naga opened up?
> 
> I imagine that if anyone other than a DK or an Undead went into that area, they'd freeze.


 That's just part of it, there is another area to the west of it.

You're forgetting though that this is a game where I play a giant cow-man who can shoot lightning out of his hands and rides a motorcycle and can go to the remains of a planet floating in space. WoW physics never make sense :V


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's just part of it, there is another area to the west of it.
> 
> You're forgetting though that this is a game where I play a giant cow-man who can shoot lightning out of his hands and rides a motorcycle and can go to the remains of a planet floating in space. WoW physics never make sense :V


 
True...


----------



## Taralack (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're forgetting though that this is a game where I play a giant cow-man who can shoot lightning out of his hands and rides a motorcycle and can go to the remains of a planet floating in space. WoW physics never make sense :V


 
lol that is quite possibly the best description of a Tauren shaman, the bike and Outland in one sentence I have ever seen.

Vashj'ir is, I would say, the prettiest in Cata so far, at least of what I've seen. Hyjal was a clusterfuck from day one so I haven't really taken a closer look. Deepholm is alright, but Stonecore is incredibly badass.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol that is quite possibly the best description of a Tauren shaman, the bike and Outland in one sentence I have ever seen.
> 
> Vashj'ir is, I would say, the prettiest in Cata so far, at least of what I've seen. Hyjal was a clusterfuck from day one so I haven't really taken a closer look. Deepholm is alright, but Stonecore is incredibly badass.


 I liked Throne of the Tides better. It's design was pretty original, the bosses were fun, and HOLY FUCK GIANT OCTOPUS.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol that is quite possibly the best description of a Tauren shaman, the bike and Outland in one sentence I have ever seen.
> 
> Vashj'ir is, I would say, the prettiest in Cata so far, at least of what I've seen. Hyjal was a clusterfuck from day one so I haven't really taken a closer look. Deepholm is alright, but Stonecore is incredibly badass.


 
In the Beta, Hyjal was a clusterfuck of quests and drops...and it was easy to run off of the cliffs...IMO.

They fixed it a little.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Dec 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In the Beta, Hyjal was a clusterfuck of quests and drops...and it was easy to run off of the cliffs...IMO.
> 
> They fixed it a little.


 
Zeke, teach me how to WoW


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2010)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Zeke, teach me how to WoW


 
No because you bitch too much. :V

Doesn't Koze play?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it was probably directed at the people that hop into every WoW related thread and trash talk it because of the "basement dwelling nerd with no life" stigma attached to it or because they don't like the game.


 
Regardless of how many people actually don't fit that stereotype. :S


----------



## Taralack (Dec 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I liked Throne of the Tides better. It's design was pretty original, the bosses were fun, and HOLY FUCK GIANT OCTOPUS.


 
I did watch a video of it but haven't done it on my warrior yet (queuing as dps now is such a pain, but I'm terrified of tanking for now) and it did look really pretty. I want to see how the Neptulon fight goes, as the video I watched was on the beta and it hadn't been implemented properly. From the sound of it looks like it's like the Halls of Stone second-last boss. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I did watch a video of it but haven't done it on my warrior yet (queuing as dps now is such a pain, but I'm terrified of tanking for now) and it did look really pretty. I want to see how the Neptulon fight goes, as the video I watched was on the beta and it hadn't been implemented properly. From the sound of it looks like it's like the Halls of Stone second-last boss. >.>


 It's not anything like the Halls of Stone boss. Enemies spawn a few at a time throughout the room and you keep moving instead of defending a doorway. Then 4 faceless ones spawn and start zapping him, so you take them out. Then for the last part you get buffed up to giant sized and fight off the giant octopus.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I started out in Vashj'ir 

I think they can stand to fix the mob density a tad - At times it's nearing the Silithus level, where it was hard to fight individual mobs without getting into the aggro radius/patrol of another mob/respawn. >.< I tried to fight a couple mobs and numerous times suddenly had three or four others going after me. >.<; It's also especially annoying when it's in 360 degrees, too, and you wind up aggroing a neutral mob when you try to use something like thunderclap or Cone of Cold.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 11, 2010)

So I'm not the only one to notice that. Respawns are very fast in many areas. It's annoying. Sometimes you finish one fight, another NPC spawns immediately and charges you before you drink. I wonder what happened to the NPCs "ignoring" people just after they freshly spawned.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 11, 2010)

I killed a naga in Vasj'ir - before I could even get out of the way to bandage myself, it respawned and then aggroed me. I killed it again, begun to run out of health, then literally less than a second after I killed the respawn, it respawned *again*. 

Good lord! I know we had problems with people corpse-camping required mobs in Burning Crusade when it was new, as well as a lesser extent in Wrath, but the respawn rates and mob density in Vashj'ir are just *ridiculous* - I hope this gets addressed in a patch; because when people start to ignore the 80-85 questing areas in favour of PvP and raids, it's going to get pretty annoying for those who waited/are leveling alts. Especially if you're on some place like Dentarg, one of the loads of Wasteland EST PvP servers.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok.. Done with just about EVERY cataclsm quest.. Guess its time to stop being lazy and get geared...

Edit: I have to admit.. I have never had so much fun doing quests. Blizzard has really outdone themselves this time.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it was probably directed at the people that hop into every WoW related thread and trash talk it because of the "basement dwelling nerd with no life" stigma attached to it or because they don't like the game.


 
Well, every MMORPG has that stigma attached.

World of Warcraft is just the Peggle of the MMORPG world. The only reason why I don't play or like it is because it is far too easy, short, and empty.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Well, every MMORPG has that stigma attached.
> 
> World of Warcraft is just the Peggle of the MMORPG world. The only reason why I don't play or like it is because it is far too easy, short, and empty.


 
Hahahaha. Easy? Go ahead I dare you to heal any of the non-heroic cata dungeons right now.
Short? Nobody has the game beat entirely or only a handful.
Empty? There's people, quests, and shit -everywhere-.

You sure it's World of Warcraft you're talking about?


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 12, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Hahahaha. Easy? Go ahead I dare you to heal any of the non-heroic cata dungeons right now.
> Short? Nobody has the game beat entirely or only a handful.
> Empty? There's people, quests, and shit -everywhere-.
> 
> You sure it's World of Warcraft you're talking about?



He played Wrath of the Fail King. I'm sure glad that pathetic excuse for an expansion is gone.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 12, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Hahahaha. Easy? Go ahead I dare you to heal any of the non-heroic cata dungeons right now.
> Short? Nobody has the game beat entirely or only a handful.
> Empty? There's people, quests, and shit -everywhere-.
> 
> You sure it's World of Warcraft you're talking about?


 
Compared to Anarchy Online, yes. At all things.

Anarchy Online has a well-known reputation for two things, being the sci-fi MMO daddy, and scaring away new players with the difficulty curve.

And I'm not just going "Oh, my fanboy fuel X is much better than your fanboy fuel Y", it really is bleeding hard when you're not acclimated to it. And I've been playing it since 2003, so everything I try nowadays just seems... well, it's not challenging.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> Compared to Anarchy Online, yes. At all things.
> 
> Anarchy Online has a well-known reputation for two things, being the sci-fi MMO daddy, and scaring away new players with the difficulty curve.


I disagree. It's not like you've ever hit end-game content (or else you'd know how hard it was) and aren't in the latest expansion right now, so you have no idea what the game is actually like (nothing. Absolutely nothing is the same.); how can you compare it?

I fare it much more difficult and time consuming than any other mmo in the market (that I've played, not a huge list but all the big ones including ao), and it's also the largest to boot, with the ability to never touch difficult parts and still enjoy the game just fine. If you ever find it too easy swap the difficulty to heroic and spend the next two weeks clearing the first wing in a cataclysm raid.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 12, 2010)

Harmony said:


> I disagree. It's not like you've ever hit end-game content (or else you'd know how hard it was) and aren't in the latest expansion right now, so you have no idea what the game is actually like (nothing. Absolutely nothing is the same.); how can you compare it?
> 
> I fare it much more difficult and time consuming than any other mmo in the market (that I've played, not a huge list but all the big ones including ao), and it's also the largest to boot, with the ability to never touch difficult parts and still enjoy the game just fine. If you ever find it too easy swap the difficulty to heroic and spend the next two weeks clearing the first wing in a cataclysm raid.


 
I can just go to The Shadowlands in Anarchy Online and require help from a team to kill a mob 10 levels below me.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> I can just go to The Shadowlands in Anarchy Online and require help from a team to kill a mob 10 levels below me.


 
Well level is all relevant, just because it's ten levels below you and requires assistance doesn't mean ten levels below you in Age of Conan or World of Warcraft is of equal amount. I haven't played AO in -years- so I know nothing of its current skill requirement, if anything has changed, but trust me when I say Cata is something you'd enjoy if you like a challenge. Not for questing but for dungeons and raids...though the lore is good too. 

Whoo boy, back to healing another random! Lets hope the tank doesn't take anymore than two mobs at once, else he might get killed in much less than a global cooldown (one second).


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 12, 2010)

He does have a point though. So far, wow has been fairly easy. Only thing that seems "harder" about the Cataclysm 5-mans is the large ammount of ground stuff and incoming damage. I guess I'll have to wait for raids to see how hard it really is.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2010)

Questing isn't suppose to be a challenge at all, you should be able to walk through it while eating and reading a book at the same time.

But like you said the dungeons are hard, keep doing them they get much harder and once you hit heroics you'll see some serious baww.
Can't wait for raids! gleee~ :3


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 12, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Questing isn't suppose to be a challenge at all, you should be able to walk through it while eating and reading a book at the same time.
> 
> But like you said the dungeons are hard, keep doing them they get much harder and once you hit heroics you'll see some serious baww.
> Can't wait for raids! gleee~ :3


 
Thank God. I was sick of being with idiots who don't know how to move out of the group when they have a GIANT FREAKIN ARROW above their heads(*cough* Sindragosa). Hopefully the heroics will make those idiots ragequit.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 12, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Thank God. I was sick of being with idiots who don't know how to move out of the group when they have a GIANT FREAKIN ARROW above their heads(*cough* Sindragosa). Hopefully the heroics will make those idiots ragequit.


 I know right!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 12, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> Thank God. I was sick of being with idiots who don't know how to move out of the group when they have a GIANT FREAKIN ARROW above their heads(*cough* Sindragosa). Hopefully the heroics will make those idiots ragequit.


 
I ragequit more because people can't *calm the fuck down* and just scream like people are actually at risk than because someone screwed up.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Dec 13, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I ragequit more because people can't *calm the fuck down* and just scream like people are actually at risk than because someone screwed up.


 how do you expect them to stay calm!?!?!??! 
WOW IS A SERIOUS BUSSINESS xD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> how do you expect them to stay calm!?!?!??!
> WOW IS A SERIOUS BUSSINESS xD


 
So is jsut about every online game. I can't tell you how many people I muted on Team Fortress 2 because they were almost like that Pakistani "Minus 50 DKP" guy minus the accent.


----------



## Muat (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay so I guess I'll bump this a bit.

I thoroughly enjoy Cataclysm so far, and I already have two 85s.

My favourite zones are Uldum, Deepholm, and the Maelstrom. I also thoroughly enjoy the Vortex Pinnacle.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 7, 2011)

I definitely dont like current expansion of wow. It lost its roots, expect from each character having 100k+ hp all classes can do somekind of heal, and each class can do tremendous dps even the tanks...

Too bad there is no other game with good smooth pvp that isnt using the noob attracting mechanic rock paper scissors. At least in wow i can kill a noob that uses an op classes because he doesnt know how to abuse it. In games like eve you instant lose if you have the wrong ship and the other guy even if its the dumbest person in earth will win because he uses the "counter" ship....


----------



## Oovie (Jan 9, 2011)

Bleh I regret buying back into it, I really do. The PvP didn't improve much (TB is embarrassing holy fuck), the amount of time it takes Blizzard to do things is absurd... I wish I could just get a refund somehow, oh well. Expansion just started and I already feel kind of bored, I guess I've just played the game too long now. Arenas were fun for a bit but still problems persist from WotLK, didn't bother after 2100.

I feel so stupid and angry at myself for getting the game. I _really_ need to go out there and look for something new.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Bleh I regret buying back into it, I really do. The PvP didn't improve much (TB is embarrassing holy fuck), the amount of time it takes Blizzard to do things is absurd... I wish I could just get a refund somehow, oh well. Expansion just started and I already feel kind of bored, I guess I've just played the game too long now. Arenas were fun for a bit but still problems persist from WotLK, didn't bother after 2100.
> 
> I feel so stupid and angry at myself for getting the game. I _really_ need to go out there and look for something new.


 
I watched a friend play the Rift beta, and it looked amazing. I'm not sure how the pvp is, though.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 9, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I watched a friend play the Rift beta, and it looked amazing. I'm not sure how the pvp is, though.


 
Yeah my bf got into the beta, it looks like an interesting cross of Aion and WoW, both of which I enjoyed for a time. Haven't had a chance yet to roll my own character on his account though, had about 15 mins play time of a shaman but got bored because it was more of the same "go here and kill stuff" quests.


----------



## Muat (Jan 11, 2011)

Well we know that the heroics truly pick out the WotLK baddies.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

Muat said:


> Well we know that the heroics truly pick out the WotLK baddies.


 
You can't do facepulls unless you have the DPS for it. You have to CC certain mobs accordingly to prevent premature trash wipes, have patience and so forth.
There are people who take the new heroics cautiously, but the runs I have been in people are still stuck on WoTLK heroics..


----------



## Taralack (Jan 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You can't do facepulls unless you have the DPS for it. You have to CC certain mobs accordingly to prevent premature trash wipes, have patience and so forth.


 
And yet the majority of people who PUG do this. Just one more reason why I quit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> And yet the majority of people who PUG do this. Just one more reason why I quit.


 
The tanking mechanics for tanks are more complicated and it is hard to get aggro back even if you are a really good tank.

Healing spells, even the basic small heals, cost more mana and most healers won't stack Spirit to help with their regen. Many healers I have come across will waste their mana on big spells and overhealing. 

Most DPS in the DF are either low geared dicks, Ninjas, or just general dicks.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2011)

I pretty much refuse to use the DF these days. I just run heroics with my guild. I don't want to gamble on if it takes maybe an hour or so to run a heroic or all afternoon.

Actually I haven't even been playing much since I hit 85 since heroics are now as fun as hitting your dick with a hammer and Twilight Highlands is by far the worst new zone.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I pretty much refuse to use the DF these days. I just run heroics with my guild. I don't want to gamble on if it takes maybe an hour or so to run a heroic or all afternoon.
> 
> Actually I haven't even been playing much since I hit 85 since heroics are now as fun as hitting your dick with a hammer and Twilight Highlands is by far the worst new zone.


 

With the new guild perks and rep gain, Blizz is trying to make DF experiences with guildies than with random people that will bitch and rage. 
Grim Batol is considered to be the hardest instance in the game by some.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> With the new guild perks and rep gain, Blizz is trying to make DF experiences with guildies than with random people that will bitch and rage.
> Grim Batol is considered to be the hardest instance in the game by some.


 I dread it. If I'm not in a full guild group I don't even expect to get past the first boss.

Not to mention it was probably one of the biggest letdowns ever lorewise. They hyped it up to have some crazy ancient evil or something in it and oh noes some twilight dudes and a faceless one.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 12, 2011)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/2053469#blog
GC says it best.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I dread it. If I'm not in a full guild group I don't even expect to get past the first boss.
> 
> Not to mention it was probably one of the biggest letdowns ever lorewise. They hyped it up to have some crazy ancient evil or something in it and oh noes some twilight dudes and a faceless one.


 
Because Deathwing was tentacle raped by the Old Gods, and the Twilight's Hammer follows the Old god and in turn follows Deathwing because he is the "Anal Dragon of Hate" that wants to destroy the world abd have the female dragons to be his bitches. 

On that note: Deathwing being tentacle raped porn.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because Deathwing was tentacle raped by the Old Gods, and the Twilight's Hammer follows the Old god and in turn follows Deathwing because he is the "Anal Dragon of Hate" that wants to destroy the world abd have the female dragons to be his bitches.
> 
> On that note: Deathwing being tentacle raped porn.


 Thanks for putting that wonderful image in my head. :| (you just _know_ it exists too.)

I was just hoping for something a little more climatic than a few faceless ones at the end. It just felt so mundane. Maybe they'll make a Grim Batol raid or something and have some crazy OHSHIT boss at the end.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks for putting that wonderful image in my head. :| (you just _know_ it exists too.)
> 
> I was just hoping for something a little more climatic than a few faceless ones at the end. It just felt so mundane. Maybe they'll make a Grim Batol raid or something and have some crazy OHSHIT boss at the end.


 
Another tentacle raping Old god or something as the end-raid boss before DW...like C'thun or Yogg-Saron?


EDIT: There is suppoed to be another Old god coming into the mix if you have already dug up the unsolveable Puzzle box with Archaeology. Maybe later in the game or so.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> All my WoW playing friends thought that I'd get back into WoW because Cataclysm coming out.
> 
> I just laaaaughed, and laaaaughed, and laaaaughed. Then went back to having a meaningful life.


 
Semi relevant:


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Semi relevant:


 
Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I have a love/hate relationship with WoW nowadays. Or maybe I'm just bitter that it became so much easier to level when I still remember having to run everywhere until level 40 and then grind to all hell for just 60.

And now I have level 80 in 3-ish weeks over my winter vacation.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There is suppoed to be another Old god coming into the mix


 
Yeah, Metzen mentioned its name in the WoW Q&A panel during Blizzcon 2010. Man that panel was so awesome.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2011)

I read that blog post that said about how the dungeons were hard and it recommended running on normal.

Hey I don't see what's wrong with that - except for that if you never queued for Blackrock caverns because you leveled out and it never popped... :S

Also to the guys in DF: If I don't know the fights or aren't sure/need clarification, take just TWO MINUTES to type something like "Crowd control the add on the left" or "stand in the beam". This isn't at the point where everyone knows the fights yet - and even then, you'd still have to say who's CCing who. If I'm supposed to polymorph a target that the shaman hexed, then don't yell at me like it's my fault - I polymorphed the triangle like you told me to. 

And oh yeah...I can polymorph that healer. You just gotta *stop hitting them* and *get the bloody DoTs off* first. If you really want their attention so badly, you can have it - just don't yell at me like it's my fault for not crowd-controlling when you can't get your attention off the stupid temple adept.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I read that blog post that said about how the dungeons were hard and it recommended running on normal.
> 
> Hey I don't see what's wrong with that - except for that if you never queued for Blackrock caverns because you leveled out and it never popped... :S
> 
> ...


 
What I find amusing is that, as ghostcrawler posted that blog with one hand, his other hand was busy doing small nerfs to many of the heroics.

Also, that one polymorph glyph helps remove dots, but it doesn't help with idiots who decide to KEEP attacking the mob after it gets sheeped.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 14, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> What I find amusing is that, as ghostcrawler posted that blog with one hand, his other hand was busy doing small nerfs to many of the heroics.


 
Sometimes they need to be nerfed cause they're hard for all the wrong reasons - remember how Stratholme used to wipe 40-man raids?

Or they try to keep everyone from downing it too fast like they did with Chromaggus


----------



## Taralack (Jan 14, 2011)

They shouldn't nerf difficulty just because whiners are complaining about it and want to go back to the Wrath style of dungeoning. Let them ragequit. The game will be much better for it.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 14, 2011)

Well they did actually add content for those low level players. They redid the entire leveling experience, modified all the zones and all the quests have been changed/removed and lots of new ones have been added.

Anyway, I enjoy playing this game. I do it every once in a while (about 5~7 hours a week) with a bunch of friends on Skype and it's a lot of fun, as long as you stay away from the 'Dungeon group finder' that places you in a random pick-up group that queued with you for a dungeon... Really, stay away from those. That's where you'll find the most ignorant, impatient, rude 13-year-olds you could possibly find in this game...

Anyway, they made the dungeons a bit harder, and especially heroic dungeons now have the difficulty raids used to have. You actually need to pay attention now instead of tank 'n spanking everything down and take your gear and begone with it... The game is finally actually challanging again. :]

Cataclysm added a lot more to the game than Wrath of the Lich King did. I used to be skeptic about it and I haven't played for a while but when Cataclysm came out I was pleasantly surprised. Good job, Blizzard.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> They shouldn't nerf difficulty just because whiners are complaining about it and want to go back to the Wrath style of dungeoning. Let them ragequit. The game will be much better for it.


 Because nothing is more fun then trying to run a heroic and not being able to finish because the other 4 people you've been randomly grouped with are awful; causing you to waste a few hours of your life.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because nothing is more fun then trying to run a heroic and not being able to finish because the other 4 people you've been randomly grouped with are awful; causing you to waste a few hours of your life.


Then just stay afk in bgs while fapping to get honor fast. then get pvp gear and try to play something that requires a LITTLE skill instead of dumb pve...

YOU DONT ADJUST GAMES BECAUSE 90% OF HUMAN POPULATION IS STUPID
but it happens a lot for ????? profit reasons


----------



## Mentova (Jan 14, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> Then just stay afk in bgs while fapping to get honor fast. then get pvp gear and try to play something that requires a LITTLE skill instead of dumb pve...
> 
> YOU DONT ADJUST GAMES BECAUSE 90% OF HUMAN POPULATION IS STUPID
> but it happens a lot for ????? profit reasons


 Yeah how dare they make a game fun and accessible fuck you got my fun in grinding balls bustingly hard heroics.

I'm not saying the game should be WotLK level easy but they need to tone shit down some.

Also if you think PvE doesn't require skill you're pretty wrong. :|


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 15, 2011)

WoW is over.  Everyone go home.
I played the 10-day trial, there are literally no worthwhile challenges left to be had.
Perhaps it's time to go outside.
...Nah.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 15, 2011)

Well the challenges are definitely beyond level 20. A trial won't show you that.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 15, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah how dare they make a game fun and accessible fuck you got my fun in grinding balls bustingly hard heroics.
> 
> I'm not saying the game should be WotLK level easy but they need to tone shit down some.
> 
> Also if you think PvE doesn't require skill you're pretty wrong. :|


 
Maybe the heroics are harder than I thought, I haven't actually bothered hitting max level so I haven't done any of the dungeons on heroic. But either way, they really shouldn't bow to retards so quickly.


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't have any money for Cata v_v Well, I do but. Going to spend it on lolweed.
Meh, I might buy it instead, I REALLY want to tank heroics for my guild. 80 hunter mm/bm, 80 feral/feral druid, and 63 prot/ret paladin.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 15, 2011)

Be prepared for very hard times in heroics. I hear a lot of frustration over my skype from someone about it. It was a lot of loss and very little gain with pugs. However it's slowly turning around as people figure it out and gear up.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Maybe the heroics are harder than I thought, I haven't actually bothered hitting max level so I haven't done any of the dungeons on heroic. But either way, they really shouldn't bow to retards so quickly.


I don't think tuning them down a notch would be dumbing the game down for all the idiots unless they took it to WotLK levels. Something does need to be done though because it's so damn annoying.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Well the challenges are definitely beyond level 20. A trial won't show you that.


 The only real challenge is competitive pvp, but thats only after you spent your entire life leveling a character, grinding quests for gold, grinding battlegrounds for honor to get gear that will get outdated in a few months so they can keep you ingame. After that you can happily enjoy 1v1 duels with some balance issues(dont know the current ones) or no balance issues because 90% of wow players suck at actually playing the game therefore you end up killing noobs which only count as an achievement if u are on a unicycle while you are doing that... 

Probability of challenging and fun competition pvp with close matches that will give you some satisfaction is 3.3333%
Better than most games that have some diversity...

Only skill required in raids is to put 10 morons to work together, other than that some ppl with half brain can easily do it without even talking... But i guess ppl need to feel special somehow by "winning" something


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2011)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> The only real challenge is competitive pvp, but thats only after you spent your entire life leveling a character, grinding quests for gold, grinding battlegrounds for honor to get gear that will get outdated in a few months so they can keep you ingame. After that you can happily enjoy 1v1 duels with some balance issues(dont know the current ones) or no balance issues because 90% of wow players suck at actually playing the game therefore you end up killing noobs which only count as an achievement if u are on a unicycle while you are doing that...
> 
> Probability of challenging and fun competition pvp with close matches that will give you some satisfaction is 3.3333%
> Better than most games that have some diversity...
> ...


 You clearly do not raid.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 15, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Maybe the heroics are harder than I thought, I haven't actually bothered hitting max level so I haven't done any of the dungeons on heroic. But either way, they really shouldn't bow to retards so quickly.


 

Sometimes things are hard for all the wrong reasons, you know - remember how "hard" some of those bosses were originally, when it was originally because of a glitch or programming oversight? If we're doing everything perfectly yet we're wiping because the trash mobs/adds keep respawning, then I'm going to get frustrated and want them to fix it. If I have to exploit a glitch to down a boss, then I don't think that's what they wanted us to do. (no, not downing the Glitch King with saronite bombs.) 

The thing most people don't realize is that Crowd Control is needed a lot more than even in classic - you needed it in Classic but there were *how* many crowd controls?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 16, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Sometimes things are hard for all the wrong reasons, you know - remember how "hard" some of those bosses were originally, when it was originally because of a glitch or programming oversight? If we're doing everything perfectly yet we're wiping because the trash mobs/adds keep respawning, then I'm going to get frustrated and want them to fix it. If I have to exploit a glitch to down a boss, then I don't think that's what they wanted us to do. (no, not downing the Glitch King with saronite bombs.)
> 
> The thing most people don't realize is that Crowd Control is needed a lot more than even in classic - you needed it in Classic but there were *how* many crowd controls?


 
Hey guys, remember BC heroics? Good times.

Now if they could find that sweet spot for Cata heroics, we'll be all good.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't see what's so hard about making 4 competent friends and avoiding the dungeon finder if you don't want to group with idiots. 

I am an anti-social jerk in video games and I still managed this without a problem. (I'm not in a raid guild either :V)

Stop trying to nerf content because it's too hard for you, I sleep through most heroics as it is without them getting dumbed down for the instant gratification retards who jack off to thoughts of easy loot.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I don't see what's so hard about making 4 competent friends and avoiding the dungeon finder if you don't want to group with idiots.
> 
> I am an anti-social jerk in video games and I still managed this without a problem. (I'm not in a raid guild either :V)
> 
> Stop trying to nerf content because it's too hard for you, I sleep through most heroics as it is without them getting dumbed down for the instant gratification retards who jack off to thoughts of easy loot.


 I usually do run heroics with groups of friends. These always go pretty much perfect.

The problem is when they arn't on and I have to use the dungeon finder.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 26, 2011)

Just get a good guild and queue for a random. Get guild XP fast, get JP fast, get rep fast, etc... I'm currently in a casual guild with my Druid (feral tank/resto) and I've been walking through heroics on easymode for the past few weeks. They're challanging but definately not undoable. Wipes only occur when someone really messes up or the healer DC's.  I got demotivated at the start because everyone kept saying it was freaking hard, but turns out it wasn't all that bad. You actually need to know how to play to get stuff done, ooh boohoo...

If you believe you're undergeared to do heroics, join up for normals and farm some rep. There's some pretty nice superior/epic pieces to get from the cata factions. 

Or go join the farmfest in Twilight Highlands and spam auction house with your materials for a few days and buy some boe epix. :')


----------



## Fearmyboxers (Jan 27, 2011)

I got WoW cause my friends and family members that play talked me into playing it, I've had it for a month now but because i was(kinda still am) a noob lol it took me forever to find some of the quest. I played a private server before lich king came out and from what I see from the real game I like it, I play a worgan whos level 18 lol their really cute when they are idle they keep sniffing the air.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 28, 2011)

Riley said:


> WoW really isn't my type of MMO, but I honestly want to know this, and am not actually trying to start anything:  Doesn't Cataclysm make the game almost completely inaccessible for new players?  I don't mean "another alt," I mean someone who has just bought the games and is making their first ever character.



Cataclysm redid all of the 1-60 zones, and made it accessible to all players who haven't bought any of the expansions yet. The only things they can't do is make any of the new races (Blood Elves, Draenei, Worgen, Goblins) and they can't create a Death Knight when they reach level 55. Also explore Outland, Northrend, and the new 80-85 areas. They can do everything else but those things.



Cute_Wolfy said:


> Only  skill required in raids is to put 10 morons to work together, other  than that some ppl with half brain can easily do it without even  talking... But i guess ppl need to feel special somehow by "winning"  something



You probably raided in Wrath of the Lich King.

Raid in Cataclysm. If folks can't even work together to get through Heroics, then they most certainly won't be able to survive in Raids without having to butt their heads together and actually form cohesive plans that make sense.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 28, 2011)

Fearmyboxers said:


> their really cute when they are idle they keep sniffing the air.


That actually annoys me... <_<


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jan 28, 2011)

SuddenlySanity said:


> That actually annoys me... <_<


 Ur not a true furry then, all furries Love this, its so cute!!


----------

